# What sub to buy?



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I looked up the top product of several different companies with relative size, and here they are.

Velodyne DD-12, HSU ULS-15, Polk Audio DSW4000, SVS PB13 Ultra.



Thats the number crunching part, does anyone have any experience with these subs to compare it with?


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks like a good comparison. The only sub on the list I've actually heard is the Velo and it sounded very good. For the money though I think the HSU and the SVS are the clear choice. For the price of that Velo you could have 2 of the HSU's and that would blow the Velo out of the water.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I just read that M&K will be re-opening there business and starting there classic line-ups with newer updated lower build quality line-ups.

IF so than...my dad used to own an M&K and said the quality was unparrelled when he was searching for subs, and purchased a 1000$ one at the time around 1998.

Is M&K a good place to build my subs around?

And for now, lets look at pure quality of a system, and avoid money...lets say i have near unlimited funds for a system...within reason...and for me reason lets say is...30K max total invested in a system.

Where should I look for sub building? I think multiple subs will allow me to have good bass coverage throughout the room. 

I will turn down the gain i think on all subs to not have toooo much bass.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> Where should I look for sub building?


Do you mean "sub building" as in "build your own subs"?


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

M&K makes great subs. I own the MX350, which I need to sell, and it sounds better than any other sub I've ever heard. They don't have the output of modern subs as they are based on a design that was last updated in the early 2000's before high excursion woofers became commonplace. But given a choice I would buy their subs hand over fist over velodyne and I did. The company was officially open again last year, but haven't heard much from them. Their webpage welcomes a new US distributor so maybe they are getting close.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I own a SVS PB13 Ultra and have owned a few others. I can say that the PB13 ultra is one of the best subs for the price that you can buy. It still amazes me as to how low it can go without distortion and the look of it is plain amazing. For a signal 13" driver to be able to go below 15Hz @around 100db is just crazy.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool cool, thanks for the feedback.

And by sub building i meant, what company should i build my multiple sub set-up around.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

i have both the DD18 and PB13 Ultra

for music, they'd probably be equal
for HT, the PB13 dominates the low end


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

Another vote for the PB13, it is a great value. I love mine for music, blends effortlessly with my mains; and really hits the home with HT.


----------



## thetheaterguys (Feb 20, 2009)

I own a Velodyne DD10 and I am very happy with it. It took some time to setup but it was worth it. I just bought a Definitive Technology Trinity and I am speechless. I paid about $2000 for the Velodyne and about $2900 for the Definitive, it is bigger but also gets lower than anything that I have ever heard.


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

the_rookie said:


> And by sub building i meant, what company should i build my multiple sub set-up around.


You may also like to consider getting custom built subwoofers, we can build products with competative performance for the price as many others, and we can also build very unique, both looks and performance, products that simply have no equal. 

You dont always have to "build around" available products, the products can be built around you!
Ps; We do more then just subwoofers, and more then just speakers....


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Out of the ones you've mentioned I would go SVS. Have you looked into Epik subs? They use good designs for their subwoofers and I think you get a bit more bang for the buck with those. They're just larger than the subs you mentioned.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

the_rookie said:


> I will turn down the gain i think on all subs to not have toooo much bass.


At the risk of reading too much into this, I take it you're more interesting in accuracy than brute force.

Much depends on the room. From what I've been reading, the use of multiple subs does more to smooth out room anomolies than just about any other solution. Four subs seems to be the optimum, fewer and there's less control, more and you don't gain much.

I think we need to consider practical solutions. As much as I'd love to put 4 Ultras in my HT, since is it a mid-sized room (16x20x9), I think it would be overwhelmed. What size space do you have?

I have an SVS PB12-NSD which I love. I'm seriously considering buying an SVS AS-EQ1 subwoofer EQ device. It looks like it would be the best use of my money to make my system sound even better. I've never REW'd the room, I think I'll do that first to determine how much correction is needed.

While you're dreaming, look at the Rhythmik subs. They're now being sold by Ascend as well. They seem to be very tight and accurate.

Doug


----------



## ec114 (Jan 22, 2008)

the_rookie said:


> Thats the number crunching part, does anyone have any experience with these subs to compare it with?


Not sure you have the right numbers. If you do a search for either the great Ilkka's subwoofer test results here on HTS or craigsub's test results elswhere, preferably both, you'll find some numbers on SPL and distortion vs. frequency, which is much more relevant than the numbers you've posted, other than price.

Have to admit I have no experience with any of these subs, but I do have a clear favorite based on "bench racing." :devil:


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Any fans here that support sunfire subs  ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Any fans here that support sunfire subs  ?


Sunfire makes a good sub but they are a bit over priced. I have been a Carver fan for many years and owned a Carver Receiver for many years.:T


----------



## redduck21502 (Oct 23, 2008)

For the price, Hsu looks like a very good subwoofer. I don't have experience with that particular Hsu sub, but I have the STF-2 in a fairly large area. It is very satisfying for my setup, so I imagine the 15" Hsu would be phenomenal. I already get yelled at for playing movies too loud when the explosions hit, I could not imagine going with the big boy from Hsu. Get two or the get the Hsu MBM to go with it and I would say you would be very satisfied. Adding the MBM should still keep you under the price of the more expensive subs you listed.


----------



## Roaddog359 (Feb 22, 2009)

I just ordered an SVS pb 13 ultra. Best bang for the buck I hear!


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

What do you guys think of Axioms subs?


----------



## Rusty_man (Nov 25, 2007)

Have you considered B&W subs? i own an asw 825 and for music it´s great. 
Energy subs are not bad and cheaper too. :yes:


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

A great question with so many to choose from. Well, for those of you that have the room size and speakers, this new one looks excellent. The PSB Sub Series 500. Comes with its own 500 watt class H amplifier, a 12 inch design that is not too big, and will reproduce 113 db SPL at 32H. That should be loud enough for everyone.

http://www.hometheaterreview.com/av...-news-1/psbs_new_flagship_subwoofer002736.php


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

deacongreg said:


> A great question with so many to choose from. Well, for those of you that have the room size and speakers, this new one looks excellent. The PSB Sub Series 500. Comes with its own 500 watt class H amplifier, a 12 inch design that is not too big, and will reproduce 113 db SPL at 32H. That should be loud enough for everyone.
> 
> http://www.hometheaterreview.com/av...-news-1/psbs_new_flagship_subwoofer002736.php


I am curious to know the -3 dB, in half space, frequency. What is the native tuning of the ports?


----------



## Kain (Mar 2, 2009)

What about the JL Audio Fathom f113?


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Still no opinion on epik subs? Their top of the line sub has an 18 inch driver pushed by a 1000 watt amp. I believe it was tom nousaine who measured one in his 7500 cubic foot listening room and it had the best measurments of any single commecial sub he has measured.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Kain said:


> What about the JL Audio Fathom f113?


The JL is unquestionably a great sub for a large listening space.


----------

